# can a kid beat a man?



## Hamza (Aug 5, 2013)

I have a little brother, he is14 years old so I want to know if he learned muay thai could he beat up a full grown man who doesn't know any martial arts?


----------



## Cyriacus (Aug 5, 2013)

Okay. Simply put? No amount of training is going to make a kid able to beat a full grown man, unless that training involves knives, guns, groups, or explosives. How old are you? Now from here, ask yourself if youd seriously have any trouble tossing your little brother on his back. Easy, right? Now how is him having MA training going to change that.
Unfortunately martial arts arent magic, and 'untrained' people are damn dangerous.


----------



## Hamza (Aug 5, 2013)

I thought martial art wasn't all about strength and mostly about skill. I just turned 16


----------



## Mauthos (Aug 5, 2013)

It could depend on the kid really, I almost completely agree with Cyriacus, but I have met kids of 12 -14 who where knocking 6ft and weighing in at 13+ stone already.  So big, big kids and with training their strength would be proportionate to their size, so a kid that size well trained against an untrained man, sure they could beat them.

However, a 'normal' sized kid (just over 5ft about 9ish stone) would normally be dominated by lack of stregth and weight against a fully grown man of normal proportions.


----------



## Cyriacus (Aug 5, 2013)

Hamza said:


> I thought martial art wasn't all about strength and mostly about skill. I just turned 16



Thats fantasy. Skill is great and all, but skill in Martial Arts is not skill in violence. And in violence, weapons trump experts and experts get sucker punched by drunk neanderthals.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Aug 5, 2013)

How big is the 14 year old?  At my gym we have a 15-year old who has been training since he was 14 and can handle some of the adults ... but he's just as big (or bigger) than some of the adults.  If he was 4'8" and 90 pounds it would be a different story.


----------



## EddieCyrax (Aug 5, 2013)

Odds are definately against the kid, but I wouldn't say "never".

Assuming no weapons, the kid had a few opennings early, landed a few well placed strikes, and fled as quickly as they could after......

The longer the conflict lasts the greater the advantage goes to the adult......


----------



## Hamza (Aug 5, 2013)

Well in that case my bro would lose  he's just 5 feet 4 inches tall


----------



## Hamza (Aug 5, 2013)

I kind of agree with you Eddie,  its hard but not impossible


----------



## Hamza (Aug 5, 2013)

What if its 5, 4 and he exercises, he also has six packs which I think are hard to make at thus age


----------



## Cyriacus (Aug 5, 2013)

Hamza said:


> What if its 5, 4 and he exercises, he also has six packs which I think are hard to make at thus age



To which i reply,



EddieCyrax said:


> Odds are definately against the kid, but I wouldn't say "never".
> 
> Assuming no weapons, the kid had a few opennings early, landed a few  well placed strikes, and fled as quickly as they could after......
> 
> The longer the conflict lasts the greater the advantage goes to the adult......


----------



## Happy-Papi (Aug 5, 2013)

Hamza said:


> I have a little brother, he is14 years old so I want to know if he learned muay thai could he beat up a full grown man who doesn't know any martial arts?



Muay Thai is a strong fighting art but sad to say that I have no experience in this art. 

I think it all depends on the kid's fighting skills and aggressiveness. A good example is my son when he was 14. He was only 166 cms, only 55-57 kgs. back then. I heard from people that he protected a young girl (elementary school) from 2 grown up pervs that were a lot bigger than me. The report was that he twisted and threw both guys and made their faces plow the ground. He was training Judo back then but used controlled military CQC-FMA on both guys. Just like what *Cyriacus* mentioned, my son studied a different offensive fighting study. I also got reports from his school teachers and friends that he goes head on with huge older lads and often times the odds were not even (1 vs 2-4) and he cranks or chokes them all up (I prohibited him from punching and kicking  ) 

When I was his age, I too took a similar study and got compensated for my services. One of my service was to help apprehend baddies. Sometimes I go in alone, sniff, blend and not make the baddies nervous or suspicious then I bring them in... I think that age doesn't really matter. I was also small and slim back then. At 16 my job was a close-in security for a government official after school which was very high risk... Back in the old days, kids were sent to war. Even in our present days, there are countries that use kids for war. Kids are very easy to teach, they are faster, have more endurance, cheap to maintain, less worries and with less fear (if trained properly). They may be young and may not be good with MA but they are tigers in their own right. 

But it is not the art alone. Your brother can spend his entire life studying the arts and may have a wall of black belts and trophies in his collection but this does not guarantee if can or will beat up a full grown man. Actually many serious MA practitioners prevents from engaging in fights and will not beat up anybody especially when his level goes higher. What I think is that if your brother joins Muay Thai or any other good fighting arts, that his personality may become more controlled and gentle and probably would not engage in a fight unless his life depends on it.


----------



## Hamza (Aug 5, 2013)

Awesome!  Your son is amazing.  Well then I'll put him in muay thai cause he is very high tempered and it would be great if he becomes gentle. He gets in fights with 1 on 3 or more and the kids are older than him, he manages 2 on 1 but can't handle more


----------



## Hamza (Aug 5, 2013)

Cyriacus said:


> To which i reply,


One at a time bro


----------



## arnisador (Aug 5, 2013)

It depends, of course, but as a rule the adult will have a serious edge. A student whose body hasn't stopped changing yet may not be able to generate much power for just one thing.


----------



## Happy-Papi (Aug 5, 2013)

Hamza said:


> Awesome!  Your son is amazing.  Well then I'll put him in muay thai cause he is very high tempered and it would be great if he becomes gentle. He gets in fights with 1 on 3 or more and the kids are older than him, he manages 2 on 1 but can't handle more



Naaa, my son is just an ordinary kid 
My son was ill tempered when he was in his elementary and Jr. high school but when he turned high school I never got rumors or complains about him fighting. He started to stay away from fights during his last days in Jr. high school when he got his BB in Judo and that is also the time when I promoted him to advance or BB in CQC-FMA not because of his MA training skills but for proving many times that he is effective in real fights and can control what skills he uses (in our days, this is the only way to get promoted and accepted). He got really cold and thinks that fighting is a waste of time, lol.

Muay Thai is very good for your brother and with his awesome talent, he will surely be promoted very quickly... then he will be more controlled, relax and gentle, then he will not be fighting anymore. Sounds ironic but this is how MA works for most of us, HAHAHA!!!


----------



## Hamza (Aug 5, 2013)

Happy-Papi said:


> Naaa, my son is just an ordinary kid My son was ill tempered when he was in his elementary and Jr. high school but when he turned high school I never got rumors or complains about him fighting. He started to stay away from fights during his last days in Jr. high school when he got his BB in Judo and that is also the time when I promoted him to advance or BB in CQC-FMA not because of his MA training skills but for proving many times that he is effective in real fights and can control what skills he uses (in our days, this is the only way to get promoted and accepted). He got really cold and thinks that fighting is a waste of time, lol.Muay Thai is very good for your brother and with his awesome talent, he will surely be promoted very quickly... then he will be more controlled, relax and gentle, then he will not be fighting anymore. Sounds ironic but this is how MA works for most of us, HAHAHA!!!


Thanks,  I cant believe your son changed so much  your a lucky dad


----------



## Balrog (Aug 5, 2013)

EddieCyrax said:


> Odds are definately against the kid, but I wouldn't say "never".
> 
> Assuming no weapons, the kid had a few opennings early, landed a few well placed strikes, and fled as quickly as they could after......
> 
> The longer the conflict lasts the greater the advantage goes to the adult......



This.  It says it all.

The kid would (hopefully) have the element of surprise working for him, which would enable him to escape his attacker.  He would then have youth and stamina, which would enable him to outrun his attacker.


----------

